# Homemade Dog Septic System



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Installed this today. Dug a test hole about two feet deep. Five gallons of water in to see if it would perc. It did so I kept digging. Got down about 3.5 ft and was too tired to go deeper :lol:

Then bought a 20 gallon Brute trash can, cut the bottom out, and drilled holes two thirds of the way up. Stone on the bottom then can goes in part way. Dirt on the sides to hold it in then stone up the sides where the weep holes are.

Added water and wished I would've waited because it was causing the bottom sides to cave in on the stone. Shoved a smaller trash can in to help hold the sides.

Tomorrow will add Rid-X to kickstart the digesting process along with the dog poop. Should work well. Plan to cut a hole in the lid to put a 6" pvc thread end with cap to go down in. Then drill the top of the cap to put a handle in. To twist out without bending down. Or find a way to hinge the one side of the lid.

Anyways here's some pics.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

You're a harder worker than I. I just toss it under a pine tree


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

wiread said:


> You're a harder worker than I. I just toss it under a pine tree


That thought crossed my mind especially when I was on my belly scooping out clay :lol:


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Just curious - what is the basic idea of how this thing is supposed to work and the benefits of it compared to flinging dog doo doo in the weeds somewhere?


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

Phids said:


> Just curious - what is the basic idea of how this thing is supposed to work and the benefits of it compared to flinging dog doo doo in the weeds somewhere?


Some people have big dogs, multiple dogs, low on space, etc. I have 2 things going for me, 2 acres in town and I feed my dogs a RAW diet. When they first drop it, it stinks. Give it 20 minutes and it doesn't really and after a few days it's dried up and broken down really. When I fed kibble, that stuff would stink for weeks it seemed and was easily 3 times the amount per dog. Probably more. They'd do 2-3 times per day all piles at least 50% more to double sometimes in size of what the'd do on RAW 1x per day.

My BIL lives in a new development in IA. They're required to let the last 30 feet or so of their backyard be maintained as prairie grasses that go up against a walking trail. He used to dump his in that on the back edge of his maintained lawn and people complained. He got a letter that stated it must go in the trash.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Phids said:


> Just curious - what is the basic idea of how this thing is supposed to work and the benefits of it compared to flinging dog doo doo in the weeds somewhere?


I'll borrow from the Doggie Dooley website.

https://doggiedooley.com/how-it-works#:~:text=The%20Doggie%20Dooley%C2%AE%20works,and%20broken%20down%20into%20liquid.&text=The%20liquid%20waste%20is%20percolated,Dooley%C2%AE%20in%20the%20ground.

Essentially it works like a standard septic system. Breaking solid waste down into a liquid. The water added weekly helps keep the smell minimal to none.

One medium and soon to be large dogs create too much waste to toss aside. Especially in the upcoming summer heat.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Not trying to be that guy, but isn't this more of a cesspool than a septic system? My septic system has several tanks/chambers before going to the leaching field, this is obviously one chamber where it will break down and then leach away.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

bosox_5 said:


> Not trying to be that guy, but isn't this more of a cesspool than a septic system? My septic system has several tanks/chambers before going to the leaching field, this is obviously one chamber where it will break down and then leach away.


Probably. I'm just using septic system as a generic term. Wanted to try it. Tired of all the baggies.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm sure its better for the environment than plastic bags going into a landfill


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

^

My wife's thoughts exactly. It's draining a bit quick right now but supposedly once a little waste builds up that should help.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Finished product with lid/handle. Spent more on this than I would've with something bought online. Oh well. I'm telling myself this is sturdier. Working well. A little spray paint as well so it didn't stand out.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Interesting concept and I can appreciate the work involved however there is no way this would work for me. small trash can picking up the waste and throwing out weekly with the trash works fine over here.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> Interesting concept and I can appreciate the work involved however there is no way this would work for me. small trash can picking up the waste and throwing out weekly with the trash works fine over here.


Same here. I have a small lidded bin lined with kitchen bag in the garage that is emptied on garbage day.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

We are thinking about doing this as well. Right now, we have three large dogs. We use their empty food bags as the waste receptacles spaced around the property. When the bags have enough waste, we roll the top over and place in the garbage.


----------

